# Oneida Mini Gorilla (OLDER Metal MODEL)



## grumpeegramps (Oct 19, 2014)

Worst decision I made some years ago was to sell my METAL Oneida mini gorilla. Do you have one for sale? Even if it needs a new motor, and the impeller is still good, I MAY BUY IT NOW! I adapted the metal one to drop the pieces in the can and exhaust the fine stuff out of the building. Worked perfectly. New ones all have $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ filters that I do not want, and can not be adapted. 
If you know of one for sale, you can email me direct or call, [email protected] CELL 336 212 1673.
Thanks much!!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Why not look at buying just the cyclone and motor-impeller and hog wiring one together.?

My Gorilla had the 3hp motor and impeller tied to the top.

If I wanted to, I could tear apart one of my two four bag units and mount the impeller on top a cyclone, whether it be a Super Dust Deputy, a ClearView or what have you. Two by four lumber would be adequate to build a support frame with.

The eight inch intake port of the craigslist 3 hp, four bag Jet would make a good fit for the top of a cyclone, even if you had to build plywood rings for shims (I did - they work).

You could grab a 20 gallon collection chamber, or make one from a plastic drum, like I did for the SDD.

The base could be like the one in the photo (just a rod and some lawnmower wheels (no need for fancy bearings), or it could use Harbor Freight casters.

In the end, you'd have what is, had you not hammered your own together, the equivalent of a very expensive unit.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I've been hunting used Oneida systems on and off for a while and finding the metal mini gorilla setup may be difficult to do.

Its not a great answer, but if you really want that setup, you may be better off calling Oneida and seeing if they'll sell you a current version mini gorilla without the filter for a lower price.

Mike


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

if i was buying a new one i would be looking hard at the oneida supercell :<)))))))


----------

